

Ask YC: Is there a way to get the RSS feed for "new" submissions to HN? - zsection

Or do I have to use a 3rd party service to monitor changes on the page?
======
dannyr
Try this:

<http://www.dapper.net/services/hackernewsnew>

~~~
zsection
Legend. thank you :)

